# Sound for LGB 72323



## pennsyscot (Nov 16, 2009)

I've purchased a used 72323 LGB 2-4-0 starter set. I have a very simple oval layout. I would like to have synchronized steam chuff and bell -wistle remotely controlled. I've considered the LGB sound tender 69232, but the wistle can only be operated by track magnet. I'm thinking about using MRC O/G Scale DCC Sound Decoder Steam - 0001819 http://www.ehobbies.com/mrc0001819.html and MRC Model Train BlackBox Sound Activator - 0001050. I'm afraid that the installation will be very complex because the loco has LGB "Direct Decoder." Is this a good plan? I would appreciate any suggestions to achieve remotely controlled sound at minimal cost. Also, I would like to obtain LGB replacement parts. There are a few minor asthetic items damaged on the loco. Is there a source for parts and instructions for LGB locos? thanks, Scot


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

while im no expert on sound installation-i can tell you that if you want the sound synchronized-youll need to use an after market system and have it installed-the lgbs systems are bascially voltage controlled and not synched ( i have 2 of these locos with the factory installed sound) 

also be mightily careful as parts for these are really difficult to obtain-especially the delicate tender stirrups


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot, I have converted 5 LGBs for radio control and although it is not what might be called easy, it can be done. I have done all 5 with Tony's RCS system. The trick is in the magnet sensor. If you want coaching, I'm here. 
Don


----------

